# 197???? Cat 930 loader



## loulounj (Dec 10, 2010)

Just picked up Cat 930 machine and finally figured out that these older machine use 24volt system to start.lol It's running like an animal everything is nice and tight. Only problem is that it was sitting for 2 years and the brakes are frozen. The parking brakes works great but the caliper (air over hydraulic) are not grabbing. Was wondering if anyone had this issues? I don't want to take it apart yet hopefully it's something easy. What pusher size would work best with this machine. thanks all from NJ


----------



## loulounj (Dec 10, 2010)

Opened up the air tank full of water and brake fluid resovoir rusted to [email protected] Drained the system and took off the resovoir and both brake cylinders. Went to Cat and they had both brakes cylinders, total with air filter $330. Putting it together today, 18 degrees out in nj, but I'm excited to have brakes working today. Nothing beats a Cat!!!!!!! Easiest machine I have ever worked on. I'll post some pics of this workhorse soon.


----------

